# Postfix Email-Grösse



## SAVERSERVER (6. Juli 2011)

Hi @all,

Bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung in der Postbox
WARUNUNG
Die Größe der Nachricht, die Sie senden wollen, übersteigt das globale Größenlimit (10240000 Bytes) des Servers. Die Nachricht wurde nicht gesendet; reduzieren Sie die Nachrichtengröße und versuchen Sie es nochmals.

habe mir auch das HowTo Postfix says, "Message size exceeds fixed limit" - HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
angesehen!

in der config /etc/postfix/main.cf
habe ich kein message_size_limit eingetragen

# postconf -d | grep message_size_limit
message_size_limit = 10240000

selbst wenn ich den postconf -e 'message_size_limit = 104857600'
einrage und postfix neu starte, dann bekomme ich immer noch den Standardwert message_size_limit = 10240000


Danke und Grüsse
loisl


----------



## mare (6. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Was passiert denn, wenn du
message_size_limit = 10240000*0*
händisch in die /etc/main.cf einträgst und dann postfix mit postfix reload die Datei neu lesen läßt ?


----------



## Till (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du ISPConfig 3 verwendest, dann wird die Max. Emailgröße unter System > Server Config eingetragen.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (6. Juli 2011)

Hi Till,

PERFEKT, dass es das ist, was ich gesucht habe ...
... 
Standarmässig war "0" eingetragen
habe jetzt mal die 200 eingetragen (sind MB)
dann steht in der /etc/postfix/main.cf ein neuer Eintrag am ende
message_size_limit = 209715200


siehe:


----------

